
Notes on “Anthropology of Childhood” - mayiplease
https://thewholesky.wordpress.com/2020/08/27/notes-on-anthropology-of-childhood-by-david-lancy/
======
jseliger
An excellent book, especially for perspective:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2015/03/05/thoughts-on-the-
anthropol...](https://jakeseliger.com/2015/03/05/thoughts-on-the-anthropology-
of-childhood-by-david-lancy)

